# Hate the General Conversation threads? Opt-Out Here!



## Lorian

I'm aware that there are a few people who dislike the General Conversation threads.

Well, now you can hide them - permanently.

If you would like them removed from your account just let me know on this thread or send me a PM. I'll update your account and the General Conversation forum will be completely invisible to you.. it'll be as if it never existed.


----------



## Magic Torch

You're going to have some ask you to remove all of them but the General Section too lol


----------



## Conscript

No thanks L, I don't want to miss any scandal!!


----------



## Conscript

Magic Torch said:


> You're going to have some ask you to remove all of them but the General Section too lol


Takes all sorts...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

OMG I can't believe some people can't manage to just not click on it.... pmsl......


----------



## mal

is there an option removing just the ones you personally

dont like?like a check box removal system.


----------



## PHMG

I think its more the underlying issue of the general threads constantly cherning out crap about pulling women, am i ugly, do girls like big muscles boring shi.te.

Surely the place for that is male animal which you can choose to be a member in.

Just blocking the section isnt really stopping the numbers upping of the young men that will continue to post that crap and not really contribute to the board in any other way.


----------



## Lorian

Well, the option is there if people truly want to opt-out of seeing that section.

I will also be adding a new link/button to the navigation bar so that people can view the Latest Posts excludung General Conversation if they wish.


----------



## a.notherguy

could the thread titles that appear in the top 10 list have different colours depending on where they are posted in?

gen con - blue

AL/MA - red

Powder room (that fabeled place) - pink

everywhere else - black

would make it easier for people to avoid the gen con and also for me to not accidently click on inappropiate AL/MA threads at work lol

just a thought boss


----------



## Hera

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I think its more the underlying issue of the general threads constantly cherning out crap about pulling women, am i ugly, do girls like big muscles boring shi.te.
> 
> Surely the place for that is male animal which you can choose to be a member in.
> 
> Just blocking the section isnt really stopping the numbers upping of the young men that will continue to post that crap and not really contribute to the board in any other way.


I can't go into the MA though :crying:


----------



## Magic Torch

Dont start again PHMG or I'll pull up some of the threads you used to start on here - and this time I'll pull op the best ones rather than just the first page! You used to be worse than anyone on here some of the sh1t you used to post!!!


----------



## Ashcrapper

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I think its more the underlying issue of the general threads constantly cherning out crap about pulling women, am i ugly, do girls like big muscles boring shi.te.
> 
> Surely the place for that is male animal which you can choose to be a member in.
> 
> Just blocking the section isnt really stopping the numbers upping of the young men that will continue to post that crap and not really contribute to the board in any other way.


Stop posting them then


----------



## Glassback

chilisi said:


> It's a shame it has to come to thi I think. I don't like football, so I don't watch it. I don't like Carrots, so I dont eat them. It seems really really simple to me


You have to eat carrotts! They help you see in the dark!


----------



## lolik

if i dont like a thread i simply don't read it ffs.


----------



## Glassback

chilisi said:


> I use Night Vision Goggles to see in the dark. And they taste better


PNGs I swear my neck is still f00ked after driving with them on....

Hey Lorian... you want a hand this weekend adding all these names to the "I dont want to see the Gen Section pile?" ha!


----------



## Ginger Ben

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I think its more the underlying issue of the general threads constantly cherning out crap about pulling women, am i ugly, do girls like big muscles boring shi.te.
> 
> Surely the place for that is male animal which you can choose to be a member in.
> 
> Just blocking the section isnt really stopping the numbers upping of the young men that will continue to post that crap and not really contribute to the board in any other way.


Crikey this really gets up your a$$ doesn't it? Get over it mate and either ask Lorian to remove it for you (as he has kindly offered to do) or even more simply dont read them! Some people like to post/read inane stuff, some people like to post/read serious stuff. It's a public forum. That's the point of it.


----------



## lolik

BigBennyM said:


> Crikey this really gets up your a$$ doesn't it? Get over it mate and either ask Lorian to remove it for you (as he has kindly offered to do) or even more simply dont read them! Some people like to post/read inane stuff, some people like to post/read serious stuff. It's a public forum. That's the point of it.


tbh forum would get quite boring if everyone would talk bodybuilding only.


----------



## t hall gym

its probably the section i find most interesting

am i alone here


----------



## Ginger Ben

t hall gym said:


> its probably the section i find most interesting
> 
> am i alone here


I like it too. It's like chatting rubbish with your mates in the pub. Harmless banter. I also like the detailed scientific stuff when I need to know something. That's why I love UKM!


----------



## Hungry

t hall gym said:


> its probably the section i find most interesting
> 
> am i alone here


I'm with you on this one. Other sections are USEFUL but the gc is ENTERTAINING.


----------



## Dananaman

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I think its more the underlying issue of the general threads constantly cherning out crap about pulling women, am i ugly, do girls like big muscles boring shi.te.
> 
> Surely the place for that is male animal which you can choose to be a member in.
> 
> Just blocking the section isnt really stopping the numbers upping of the young men that will continue to post that crap and not really contribute to the board in any other way.


I agree with this, but at the end of the day I still use the General Conversaion Thread for certain things. I'm just not into moaning and complaining about personal stuff. But I don't let it ruin my day. Like others have said, I just don't read them type of threads and move on.


----------



## mal

a.notherguy said:


> could the thread titles that appear in the top 10 list have different colours depending on where they are posted in?
> 
> gen con - blue
> 
> AL/MA - red
> 
> Powder room (that fabeled place) - pink
> 
> everywhere else - black
> 
> would make it easier for people to avoid the gen con and also for me to not accidently click on inappropiate AL/MA threads at work lol
> 
> just a thought boss


what if your colour blind you might click on another dog thread by mistake

and spew your guts up.


----------



## flinty90

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> *I think its more the underlying issue of the general threads constantly cherning out crap about pulling women, am i ugly, do girls like big muscles boring shi.te.*
> 
> Surely the place for that is male animal which you can choose to be a member in.
> 
> Just blocking the section isnt really stopping the numbers upping of the young men that will continue to post that crap and not really contribute to the board in any other way.


and yet you keep posting them anyway pmsl X


----------



## Thunderstruck

Jesus H Christ hats off to Lorian for being professional and coming up with a way people can block the GENERAL CHAT (Meaning no specific topics) i certainly wouldnt have answered the petty whinging in such a diplomatic way, in fact i would have told certain people to belt up and stop being so bl00dy pathetic and attention seeking.


----------



## flinty90

Thunderstruck said:


> Jesus H Christ hats off to Lorian for being professional and coming up with a way people can block the GENERAL CHAT (Meaning no specific topics) i certainly wouldnt have answered the petty whinging in such a diplomatic way, in fact i would have told certain people to belt up and stop being so bl00dy pathetic and attention seeking.


Well mate thats because Lorian is a god amongst men lol... and obviously a very diplomatic guy that just wants to try and please people on here ....

Im same thought as you though and like Zara says , just dont bloody read them if your not interested lol


----------



## a.notherguy

mal said:


> what if your colour blind you might click on another dog thread by mistake
> 
> and spew your guts up.


good point sir but the only dog that makes me sick is my ex!


----------



## mal

maybe i shud have said ex girlfriends,my mistake lol.


----------



## a.notherguy

mal said:


> maybe i shud have said ex girlfriends,my mistake lol.


i would start a thread on it but im scared to now lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

lorian can you post up the peoples names in gen con that want to hide gen con ?

that way we can laugh at the daft ****s .

although i have a funny feeling the only person signing up for it will be powerhouse mcgupter .


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

Think it's great that L has put this option out there but it's a bit of a pi55 take, I'm sure L/Mods have better things to do than make the GC invisible.......


----------



## Milky

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I think its more the underlying issue of the general threads constantly cherning out crap about pulling women, am i ugly, do girls like big muscles boring shi.te.
> 
> Surely the place for that is male animal which you can choose to be a member in.
> 
> Just blocking the section isnt really stopping the numbers upping of the young men that will continue to post that crap and not really contribute to the board in any other way.


I really am bemused by the fact you dissappear for months then come back on here complaining, THEN you say its because of the " crap " posted that YOU dont post much.... but as pointed out you were as guilty as anyone.... makes me pi** TBH.

Sorry Lorian just got my goat that.


----------



## Matt 1

chilisi said:


> It's a shame it has to come to thi I think. I don't like football, so I don't watch it. I don't like Carrots, so I dont eat them. It seems really really simple to me


What would you recommend then, cucumbers?


----------



## nobody

nothing making them clicking on the general threads... retards


----------



## Guest

I often click on new posts which does not tell you which section it is in - or who started it- some titles misleading

There seems to be a great following for a prolific poster in the general section and the banter is far different from the days of Dutch scott and jw007 when they posted it was a laugh - i have little interest if a persons winky works even though on my ignore list i still see the line-(fcuking pathetic) or what is going on in coronation street ect

so you can delete it for me little worth reading or joining in with

Also delete all my past posts as well clear the slate as i will post only in the training related sections and alot less than before


----------



## Hera

romper stomper said:


> I often click on new posts which does not tell you which section it is in - or who started it- some titles misleading
> 
> There seems to be a great following for a prolific poster in the general section and the banter is far different from the days of Dutch scott and jw007 when they posted it was a laugh - i have little interest if a persons winky works even though on my ignore list i still see the line-(fcuking pathetic) or what is going on in coronation street ect
> 
> so you can delete it for me little worth reading or joining in with
> 
> Also delete all my past posts as well clear the slate as i will post only in the training related sections and alot less than before


You want all of your psots deleted? If we do that then the privileges that come from your post count will go and you'll need to build your membership status up again.


----------



## Nidge

Lorian said:


> I'm aware that there are a few people who dislike the General Conversation threads.
> 
> Well, now you can hide them - permanently.
> 
> If you would like them removed from your account just let me know on this thread or send me a PM. I'll update your account and the General Conversation forum will be completely invisible to you.. it'll be as if it never existed.


If they don't like it don't go in it, it's simple.


----------



## Hera

Guys, can we please keep this thread on topic and not make it yet another thread that turns into insults.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

lol all sites have general discussion, cos thats what it is general discussion, its a place for people to post out side of the fitness, bbing, if you dont like it you dont go there, cant get my head around it annoying people, just dont look lol, there parts of the baords i dont look at..


----------



## Mr Q

Lorian - is it possible please to only allow posts that I'm interested in and block all the others. Thanks in advance. :rolleye:


----------



## JamesIre

I don't mind the general threads and occasionally post on them but I would prefer just to look at training related threads - that's why I come on this website (and for my journal).

I find the general ones a bit distracting and would prefer if they didnt appear. Many of them have attention seeking titles and I can't help clicking on them. Pathetic, I know. And before you say 'don't

read them then' - isn't that why Lorian is suggesting a hide function? It would be helpful imo


----------



## Ashcrapper

I had a friend called James once


----------



## Double J

Ashcrapper said:


> I had a friend called James once


I'm calling bullsh1t on that one :w00t:


----------



## Ashcrapper

SON OF FRANK said:


> I'm calling bullsh1t on that one :w00t:


quite right too. he was actually called Dave


----------



## PHMG

Since i pointed out the problems, general seems to have picked up big time so thanks guys. You can thank me in likes


----------



## Rubes

I'm still new, and I'm arriving a bit late to this ensuing convo. But I fail to comprehend, how the General Conversations Section is a nuicance.

I think Lorian was quite, considerate in his offer, but if one doesn't like the threads posted there, don't click on it, right? Or is there a hidden element, that I as a newb still don't get?


----------



## Pictor

Just remember if you opt-out you'll never be able to get advice on certain things on here... Like me last week, I had trouble with my car and after the advice I got on here I was able to sort it out!

But you'll never have that option if you opt-out... To be honest it doesn't bother me who and who doesn't opt-out as it's no skin off my nose!

But you might regret it though!


----------



## Ashcrapper

Rubes said:


> I'm still new, and I'm arriving a bit late to this ensuing convo. But I fail to comprehend, how the General Conversations Section is a nuicance.
> 
> I think Lorian was quite, considerate in his offer, but if one doesn't like the threads posted there, don't click on it, right? Or is there a hidden element, that I as a newb still don't get?


Hi Rubes. You, really, like, commas, dont, you.


----------



## Breda

He must of done his homework, and didnt want to get flammed, for incorrect punctuation and grammar


----------



## Fat

If you can't handle the heat, get out of the kitchen!


----------



## Ginger Ben

wholemeal breda said:


> He must of done his homework, and didnt want to get flammed, for incorrect punctuation and grammar


Should be "must *have* done his homework"....


----------



## Hera

BigBennyM said:


> Should be "must *have* done his homework"....


You've highlighted a little gripe of mine there!


----------



## Breda

Katy said:


> You've highlighted a little gripe of mine there!


I shall be booking eleqution lessons shortly


----------



## Ginger Ben

wholemeal breda said:


> I shall be booking eleqution lessons shortly


Shall I, shan't i?? Oh what the hell - It's 'elocution'

Sorry, I'm not going to do that anymore


----------



## Breda

BigBennyM said:


> Shall I, shan't i?? Oh what the hell - It's 'elocution'
> 
> Sorry, I'm not going to do that anymore


Correct this

**** off :double ****: :001_tt2:


----------



## Hera

wholemeal breda said:


> I shall be booking eleqution lessons shortly


Ah don't worry...it just sometimes bugs me...so many people seem to make that mistake.


----------



## Breda

Katy said:


> Ah don't worry...it just sometimes bugs me...so many people seem to make that mistake.


I will consider myself told by you and BigBenny

Can't promise it wont happen again tho


----------



## Ginger Ben

wholemeal breda said:


> Correct this
> 
> **** off :double ****: :001_tt2:


haha sorry mate just pulling your chain because of your quote under your username. glad you took it in jest though :thumbup1:


----------



## madmuscles

Bottom line is we are ALL machines who want to sleep, breath, eat and talk bodybuilding related subjects, but many of us like and NEED to know the answers to such questions as "What colour manbag would suit my manscara and pink crocodile shoes"? "Do women look at men with suspicion if their right forearm and wrist are way bigger then their noodly left one"? "Is it a good idea to take on the kebabmen of north london after a night on the lash"? and "At what point does the "magic happen?"

These larger than life questions have many of us t*ssing and turning unable to get a good nights rest and the general conversation section has helped many of us receive the answers and knowledge in order to sleep like a log where before we'd wake up angry, tired and confused at the worlds around us.

Good on you for giving those that do not have this problem an option to miss out on these chunky nuggets and gems of info but my heart goes to the ones that will now walk around life unfulfilled due to them picking this option. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper

wholemeal breda said:


> He must of done his homework, and didnt want to get flammed, for incorrect punctuation and grammar


he didn't pay much attention then did he


----------



## Ashcrapper

madmuscles said:


> but many of us like and NEED to know the answers to such questions as "What colour manbag would suit my manscara and pink crocodile shoes"?


Powerhouse could you help out here please?


----------



## Breda

BigBennyM said:


> haha sorry mate just pulling your chain because of your quote under your username. glad you took it in jest though :thumbup1:


I know you was bro.... I couldn't put that under my name and not expect a bit of stick


----------



## Rubes

madmuscles said:


> Bottom line is we are ALL machines who want to sleep, breath, eat and talk bodybuilding related subjects, but many of us like and NEED to know the answers to such questions as "What colour manbag would suit my manscara and pink crocodile shoes"? "Do women look at men with suspicion if their right forearm and wrist are way bigger then their noodly left one"? "Is it a good idea to take on the kebabmen of north london after a night on the lash"? and "At what point does the "magic happen?"
> 
> These larger than life questions have many of us t*ssing and turning unable to get a good nights rest and the general conversation section has helped many of us receive the answers and knowledge in order to sleep like a log where before we'd wake up angry, tired and confused at the worlds around us.
> 
> Good on you for giving those that do not have this problem an option to miss out on these chunky nuggets and gems of info but my heart goes to the ones that will now walk around life unfulfilled due to them picking this option. :thumbup1:


lol


----------



## Rubes

Ashcrapper said:


> Hi Rubes. You, really, like, commas, dont, you.


I guess I do, lol.


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

Anyone mind that I rant here as there is now a thread on whether you are FU*K*NG CLEAN SHAVEN or not. :ban: deff ban the c*nts


----------



## Ashcrapper

InfantryJack said:


> Anyone mind that I rant here as there is now a thread on whether you are FU*K*NG CLEAN SHAVEN or not. :ban: deff ban the c*nts


im not, prefer the stubble. what about you bro? bet you look lovely with a few days growth


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

Ashcrapper said:


> im not, prefer the stubble. what about you bro? bet you look lovely with a few days growth


The only hairy thing i like is my women


----------



## Milky

InfantryJack said:


> The only hairy thing i like is my women


I shave every two days as l get a rash if l dont..


----------



## deeppurple

as the wise man from chingford say;

''a butt plug may hurt, but a plugged butt is a lot worse.''


----------



## mal

Milky said:


> I really am bemused by the fact you dissappear for months then come back on here complaining, THEN you say its because of the " crap " posted that YOU dont post much.... but as pointed out you were as guilty as anyone.... makes me pi** TBH.
> 
> Sorry Lorian just got my goat that.


very odd isnt it.


----------



## Ashcrapper

mal said:


> very odd isnt it.


he's an oddball. thats why


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Can I opt out of Gen Con please?


----------



## Hera

Wardy21 said:


> Can I opt out of Gen Con please?


Yep, I'll sort it now. If you change your mind at any point, send me a PM.


----------



## Ashcrapper

who has actually opted out then?


----------



## Rubes

Ashcrapper said:


> who has actually opted out then?


Wardy...


----------



## Nidge

Ashcrapper said:


> who has actually opted out then?


Can't please everyone mate especially on here.


----------



## Simspin

Will somebody please think of the children in all of this?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Rubes said:


> Wardy...


yeh saw that Rubes, thanks for clearing it up


----------



## MRSTRONG

I have ash mate .


----------



## Craig660

Nidge said:


> Can't please everyone mate especially on here.


I thought your account got deleted Nidge ?


----------



## Nidge

Craig660 said:


> I thought your account got deleted Nidge ?


They didn't do it mate, when I cooled down I was OK.


----------



## Ashcrapper

ewen said:


> I have ash mate .


if you have I am then


----------



## Rubes

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh saw that Rubes, thanks for clearing it up


Your welcome


----------



## Rubes

Isn't this thread ironically in General Conversations?


----------



## Rubes

Rubes said:


> Isn't this thread ironically in General Conversations?


You'd have to search with the forum you dislike, to find out how to opt out.


----------



## Ashcrapper

No


----------



## Hera

Rubes said:


> Isn't this thread ironically in General Conversations?


It's referring to the actual Gen Con section, not the other related ones like 'about UK-M' and 'peronal care'.


----------



## LukeCarter

Can I hide out the steroid sections?


----------



## Hera

LukeCarter said:


> Can I hide out the steroid sections?


Yes. Do you want me to do that for your account?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Ashcrapper said:


> if you have I am then


I did it because I need less distractions in my life really need to focus on getting strong .


----------



## LukeCarter

Katy said:


> Yes. Do you want me to do that for your account?


Yes please that would be absolutely superb, also general conversation too as I'm sinking into it again! 

Thank you.


----------



## Rubes

Katy said:


> It's referring to the actual Gen Con section, not the other related ones like 'about UK-M' and 'peronal care'.


Thanks for clearing that up. Wouldn't it be simpler if people could do it for themselves, if the various forums were on A checklist and people were.free to select.which ones they.wanted visible...

I apologize if this has been asked and answered before.


----------



## Hera

Rubes said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. Wouldn't it be simpler if people could do it for themselves, if the various forums were on A checklist and people were.free to select.which ones they.wanted visible...
> 
> I apologize if this has been asked and answered before.


I'm not very good with the technical side of vbulletin but certainly at the moment that wouldn't be possible. I'm sure Lorian could one day find it out but to be honest, he has way too much on at the moment that is of a higher priority. I couldn't see him ever getting around to looking into that.


----------



## Hera

LukeCarter said:


> Yes please that would be absolutely superb, also general conversation too as I'm sinking into it again!
> 
> Thank you.


They've been removed from your access. Let me know if it hasn't worked.


----------



## LukeCarter

Katy said:


> They've been removed from your access. Let me know if it hasn't worked.


Spiffing,

But i still see general conversation.


----------



## Hera

LukeCarter said:


> Spiffing,
> 
> But i still see general conversation.


Sorry, I thought you wanted just the steroid sections gone. You want gen con gone as well then?


----------



## LukeCarter

Katy said:


> Sorry, I thought you wanted just the steroid sections gone. You want gen con gone as well then?


Please and thank you ;D


----------



## Hera

LukeCarter said:


> Please and thank you ;D


Ok, that's sorted.


----------



## LukeCarter

Katy said:


> Ok, that's sorted.


Just what I needed, splendid!


----------



## Ashcrapper

ewen said:


> I did it because I need less distractions in my life really need to focus on getting strong .


I did it because Jesus told me to. Didn't you Jesus


----------

